# What are your favorite sunglasses?



## Claire_ (Aug 26, 2020)

I have been wearing Rayban Wayfarers FOREVER but ready for a new look. What are your current favorite sun glasses?


----------



## lesa (Aug 27, 2020)

I have been wearing vintage frames from my Gramma's glasses for years. She had lots of different frames from the '50's through the '70's. I have been wearing a pair of her Stendhal frames with my lenses put in that are quire similar to Rayban Wayfarers as well as another pair that have rather large lenses. They are really trendy right now, and my insurance pays for my lenses. I have found some of the same frames on eBay, and they seem to be reasonable. I am going to stick with my vintage frames for now.


----------



## onecheekychica (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't have a favorite brand but do prefer a cat eye style frame.


----------



## flowercita (Aug 27, 2020)

I love the aviator style! I have a couple of QUAY sunnies and they are great...


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 27, 2020)

My awesome pair I got at Marshall’s YEARS ago—Juicy Couture!


----------



## elizabethstack (Aug 27, 2020)

I love Kate Spade and Tory Burch frames. Been wearing them for years.


----------



## LindaF (Aug 27, 2020)

Louis Vuitton aviator glasses I bought a few years ago although with a broken heart I seem to have misplaced them


----------



## dianacanto (Aug 27, 2020)

My favorite sunglasses are made from italian mazzucchelli acetate or plastic. This is the difference between high quality sunglasses that cost over $200 and the cheap ones you get at the department stores. 
Most brands like RayBan, MK, kate Spade, coach, etc are cheaply made and the company that paid to use the brand, just slaps the logo on them. 
I would look into luxury collections like Face a Face, Etnia Barcelona, Salt or Fysh. These are companies that most people are not familiar with but they specialize in designing luxury eyewear to last a long time and feel amazing.


----------



## amyk32 (Aug 27, 2020)

Claire_ said:


> I have been wearing Rayban Wayfarers FOREVER but ready for a new look. What are your current favorite sun glasses?


My favorites are Tom Ford Aviators... I think the particular style is Peter something (they're mens)


----------



## happi23 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't have a favorite brand but I love oversized frames, namely tortoise shell and cat eye frames


----------



## MelliesMakeup (Aug 27, 2020)

I get migraines all day long so ANY glare or extra light really does me in. Because of this I buy a lot of inexpensive glasses because I cannot be with them. I have multiple pairs in my car, my purse, my house etc. I am not the most careful either so once these get scratched up I replace them. I invested in a super dark pair from Chanel. Worst pair I ever bought. Come to think of it I have no idea where they even went. I buy Juicy, Vera Wang, I have Oakleys but not a fan of them as much, and pretty much whatever I can find at Ross and DD's. As long as they are the style I like then I don't care the name on the side.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have so many brands and types of sunnies. I also have cases for every pair. My favorites are the oversized .
My House of Harlow sunnies always get noticed.


----------



## Magenta (Aug 27, 2020)

I bought prescription ones from Zenni. I like them due to the frames being octagon shaped.


----------



## ioanam0 (Aug 28, 2020)

I love cat-eye sunglasses. I got a pair when I was younger and never changed them, even though I tried multiple styles


----------



## Fab4gal (Aug 28, 2020)

I wear Jonathan Paul Fitover's in the Cateye style. The colour is called Midnight (black)...


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 31, 2020)

Always, Rayban and Police Guy.


----------



## avonjen1000 (Aug 31, 2020)

I love Quay sunglasses and I also love a cat-eye style!


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Aug 31, 2020)

Claire_ said:


> I have been wearing Rayban Wayfarers FOREVER but ready for a new look. What are your current favorite sun glasses?



I little Gucci wouldn't hurt


----------



## Lola.Gonzalez (Sep 10, 2020)

Burberry
I'm in love with the Burberry glasses. Simple yet mesmerizing!


----------



## Pixistyx (Sep 11, 2020)

I've have been wearing my black Coach brand Jackie O. type sunglasses forever. I've had them a few years so I'm probably behind the trends but I don't really care, they are still my favorites. LOL


----------



## Erin Everdeen (Sep 13, 2020)

I really don't have a favorite brand or style. Mostly just buy something cute and affordable.


----------



## trishsterette (Sep 24, 2020)

I love my basic black Calvin Klein sunglasses!


----------



## hebofiyi (Oct 7, 2020)

i like Burberry


----------

